
Ask HN: How to secure your internet activity (eg.emailing) when traveling? - questionr
Assuming most public networks can&#x27;t be trusted.<p>What do you do to ensure your internet activity (eg. emailing, secure payment, browsing) is secure when traveling?<p>Getting the region&#x27;s data SIM is convenient and I presume it can be trusted (as much as you can a local ISP).<p>I know there are paid VPN services that one could use. Which do you recommend&#x2F;trust?<p>But also what are some free general advice&#x2F;procedures that someone should follow?
======
NickHaileyEvans
Standard procedure for various large security-related companies when traveling
abroad is to provide the employee with a temporary device with only files that
are required for the trip. The device can be cleaned/analyzed/destroyed on
return.

Although this is more or less the only way, it might not be practical. I'm not
security expect and do not have the resources to do the above, but I take
various precautions when traveling:

* Make use of a Cellular Data Plan.

* Make use of VPN (Roll your own, or have a look at the VPN Comparison Chart [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11294064](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11294064))

* _Do not keep devices unattended._ Especially not in a hotel room.

* Use 2FA and other standard security practices (firewall, identify phishing, have most recent updates installed).

~~~
questionr
Thanks for the comparison chart! I know not all VPN services respect a
subscribers privacy but its better than risking fraudulent activity.

I understand that any sufficiently well resourced company can provide you with
VPN access to their own private network for business activity.

But I'm interested more in the things an individual can or should do on our
own without the backing of a corporation.

Steps I've taken are:

* Ensure two-factor authentication (2FA) is enabled

* Setup a separate email that I forward my personal mail to, and only log into that while I'm away

* Only access the Internet through a prepaid Cellular Data Plan or at an Apple Store Wifi

* Avoid any bank transactions during the holiday period

If any of those are not satisfied, I don't go online and just take a break
from the Internet for awhile

